# mal ein bissel nachgedacht...



## Markus (22 Februar 2008)

...war gestern mit den hunden mal wieder länger spazierengegangen und habe die zeit damit verbracht etwas über das universium und uns nachzudenken. ich schreib das hier jetzt einfach mal runter...

also ich bin ein großer "fan" von einstein, seine theorien klingen für mich logisch nachvollziehbar und "greifbar".

mit den heutigen quantenfreaks tue ich mir da schon schwerer, speziell weil sie einstein völlig wiedersprechen wenn es darum geht die zukunft zu berechen weil sich in ihrer quantenwelt alles um zufälle dreht.

den satz "gott würfelt nicht!" von einstein hat zb hawkings angegriffen.
ich sehe das auch so wie bertel, wenn von allen teilchen alle informationen vorhanden wären, könnte man auf basis dieser daten die zukunft berechnen.
hawkings meinte - wenn ich ihn richtig verstehe - das ich die bahn eines teilchens störe sobald ich es beobachte und es somit letzendlich nicht möglich ist.
gut da mag er recht haben, sicher ist es praktisch, zumindest mit unseren heutigen kenntnissen, nicht möglich.
aber theoretisch eben doch - wenn ich das teilchen beobachten könnte!
aber selbst wenn ich die zukunft dann berechnet hätte wäre die freude darüber nur von recht kurzer dauer, sobald ich sie kenne wird sie zwangsläufig anders verlaufen da diese information ja wieder mit einfliest...
also lässt sich die zukunft effektiv in der paxis nicht berechnen, bzw. jede berechnete zukunft wird definitv nie eintreteten.

gut es wäre vielleicht möglich wenn unsere kleine zeitmaschine dieses problem durch eine art rekursion berücksichtigt und uns das ergebniss dann quasi "durch die blume" sagt...  


aber egal, gehen wir weiter davon aus das es theoretisch möglich wäre.
was brauchen wir? wir brauchen erst einmal genug speicher um alle informationen über alle teilchen bereitzustellen.

jetzt wird es problematisch, vermutlich wird ein speicher der alle informationen über ein teilchen speichern kann aus deutlich mehr teilchen bestehen müssen - die müsse ja aber auch alle erfasst werden... verfickte singularität --> geht so nicht.

aber halt dachte ich - wieso eigentlich das ganze umkopieren?
sagen wir doch einfach, das gesamte system ist bereits der speicher!
alle informationen liegen vor, wir müssen nur daraus zugreifen können.

ok, wir haben die hardware - aber die software?

(ab diesem moment gingen meine gedanken in eine andere richtung und das thema zukunft berechnen war erst mal vom tisch)


könnte es der "geist" von uns bzw. von allen lebewesen und was weiß ich was allem in diesem system sein? er existiert ohne materie, benötigt also keinen platz im materiellen speicher des systems?

(langsam fange ich an parallelen zu bilden zur der membrangeschichte der quantenonkels...)


fassen wir zusammen:
alle materie ist im prinzip nur ein speicher
der geist von jedem lebewesen greift auf diesen speicher zu bassiert aber selber auf keienr materie.


wenn ich auf einer wiese einen baum sehe, dann nur weil mein geist an der stelle an der ich mich - in unserer welt - geographisch befinde im speicher sehen kann: "hier steht ein baum" (mit allen details auch von der umgebung).
säge ich diesen baum um, dann sehe ich anschliessend den umgesägten baum, aber ich habe ihn nicht wirklich umgesägt, es gibt in eigentlich garnicht. ich habe nur den speicher an dieser stelle manipuliert. so wie ich den speicher bei jedem atemzug manipuliere...

(nein es ist ewig her seit ich matrix geschaut habe!)


gibt es einfachere methoden den speicher zu manipulieren?
also den baum umzusägen?
noch besser eine einfacher methode um "speicherzellen zu adressieren", die adresse quasi nicht mehr schrittweise (im warsten sinne des wortes) zu ändern, sondern größere sprünge direkt einzugeben?
das wäre genial, beamen wäre dagen steinzeittechnik.


oder man könnte andere dinge im speicher manipulieren, wenn mir jemand einen "patch" schreibt der macht das alle playboyhasen scharf auf mich sind, dann kann er den meinetwegen auch in KOP machen  


was ist dann das gehirn?
nur eine atrappe? (sicher ist es dass bei vielen menschen...)
nur ein stück simple dezentrale inteligenz vergleichbar mit einem mechanischen uhrwerk - lebewesen wie moos haben keines weil sie es nicht brauchen.


so langsam fängt mir die sache an zu gefallen, so liesse sich das "leben nach dem tod" wissenschaftlicher darstellen. an sowas habe ich bisher keinen gedanken verschwendet...

(ich habe in diesem moment ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht aus dem fenster zu springen uns es auszuprobieren - habe meine wissenschaftliche neugier dann aber doch überwinden können  )

aber was passiert wenn ein körper stirbt - wieso stirbt er überhaupt? man könnte das sicher verhindern indem man rechtzeitig ein altes image in seinen speicherbereich spielt. ok, problem... wo zur hölle soll ich das image speichern? wie ich diese verfickte singularität hasse...

egal - was passiert wenn man stirbt, viele berichten von einem hellen licht. gut ich bin seit jahren dafür das in jedem op eine rote puffbeleuchtung installiert wird um zumindest diese naheliegende erklärung auszuschliessen. wenn die leute ab dann immer nur noch rotes licht sehen kann man es meinetwegen noch mit grü versuchen aber spätestens dann sollte bewiesen sein was ich meine...


was passiert mit unserem geist?
ist er dann für immer "frei" bzw. besitzt die fähigkeit den speicher beliebig per direkteingabe zu adressieren?
das hätte einen haken, es müsste unendlich viele geiste geben, schliesslich braucht ja jedes neue lebewesen auch wieder einen.

wird der geist recycelt? möglich, aber dann hätte sich die sache mit dem leben nach dem tod erledigt.

oder???

hoffe ich habe den quatsch halbwegs zusammenhängend und halbwegs nachvollziehbar zu papier gebracht, ist nicht einfach solche gedanken zu dokumentieren...


----------



## Question_mark (23 Februar 2008)

*Let it be ....*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich auf einer wiese einen baum sehe, dann nur weil mein geist an der stelle an der ich mich - in unserer welt - geographisch befinde im speicher sehen kann: "hier steht ein baum" (mit allen details auch von der umgebung).



Und wenn Du dann den Baum auch noch fühlen und anfassen kannst, dann wird das doch schon ein bißchen realer mit der Umwelt, oder ???



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ab diesem moment gingen meine gedanken in eine andere richtung und das thema zukunft berechnen war erst mal vom tisch


Da hast Du dann wahrscheinlich Schneeflittchen ganz real auf Deinem Spaziergang getroffen ?  



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> wo zur hölle soll ich das image speichern?


Vielleicht in Deiner Seele oder in Deinem Verhalten. Aber irgendwann ist auch dieser Speicher kaputt, oder ?



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> dafür das in jedem op eine rote puffbeleuchtung installiert wird


!00% ACK, und die OP-Schwestern müssen String Tangas tragen ...

Mach Dir mal lieber über das Dasein und das Universum nicht so einen großen Kopf, geniesse es und denk nicht zu tief darüber nach. Alle genialen Philosophen, die das gemacht haben, hatten hinterher eine weisse Weste an   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (23 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Und wenn Du dann den Baum auch noch fühlen und anfassen kannst, dann wird das doch schon ein bißchen realer mit der Umwelt, oder ???


 
mein geist findet im speicher lediglich die informationen wie sich was anfühlt und gibt es entsprechend aus...
was soll daran nicht "real" sein - wenn es so wäre



> Mach Dir mal lieber über das Dasein und das Universum nicht so einen großen Kopf, geniesse es und denk nicht zu tief darüber nach. Alle genialen Philosophen, die das gemacht haben, hatten hinterher eine weisse Weste an


 

wenn das die vorraussetzung ist seinen speicher frei zu adressieren - warum nicht? 

ich kann mich mit dem kram auch noch nicht ganz anfreunden und es ist nur ein kleiner teil von den vielen gedanken die man sich eben so um das thema macht...

mit dieser überlegung (ich bin ja nicht der einzige der sich solche spinnereien ausdenkt - nur die anderen bekommen mehr geld dafür), lässt sich viel erklären...
es gibt keine materie, es gibt nur informationen und zusammenhänge in unserem geist. zumindest der größte teil dieser informationen ist für alle "geister" auf einer gemeinsamen basis zugänglich.
diese basis wird in der quantenphysik bzw. in der stringtheorie soweit ich mich erinern kann als "membrane" bezeichnet.

ist das universum "nur" ein global-db?  

die welt der träume, wunder, unerklärbaren dinge - wäre erklärbar. --> es hat zb. jemand seine schmiermerker im falschen adressbereich...

in dieser theorie wäre das reisen in allen diemensionen schnell und einfach möglich wenn man nur wüsste wo dieses verfickte eingabefeld für die koordinaten ist.
nur in der zeit könnte man definitv nicht reisen.
da in diesesm system in dem das system der speicher ist daten nur überschrieben werden können bzw. manipuliert werden.

wäre dieses problem auch gelöst, immerhin fragen sich ja viele: "wenn zeitreisen irgendwann möglich sind, warum besuchen unsere kinder uns dann nie?" 
sie können es nicht, "wir" und unsere gesamte umwelt existieren (zumindest großteils) so nicht mehr im speicher.
was mit unserem geist passiert ist ist eine andere frage.


es wäre jetzt also so dass die welt wie wir sie kennen "in wirklichkeit" überhaupt nicht exixtiert. all die genialen formeln die newton albert und ihre kollegen gebracht haben, die unsere "greifbare" welt beschreiben sind dann nichts weiter als entschlüsselte algorithmen aus unserem speicher die unsere welt beschreiben bzw. auf die unser geist zugreift um auf ihrer basis die eigenschaften unserer umwelt auszugeben.

mit der wirklichen wirklichkeit haben dieses gesetze aber rein garnichts zu tun. das würde auch erklären warum man mit diesen naturgesetzen unter extremen bedingungn (singularität) nicht mehr arbeiten kann.

die gesetze wären in diesem falle vermutlich auch richtig, sie passen aber nur auf unsere "virtuelle" welt die aus in unserem geist verknüpften informationen aus dem großen speicher besteht.

das ändern von einigen informationen in diesem speicher an der richtigen stelle würde unsere welt bzw. ihre pyhsikalischen gesetze völlig ändern.
von dem her wäre mein playboybunny-patch recht gefährlich, eine falsche adresse erwischt und schon bekommen die mädels alle hängetitten und unsere erde rast in die sonne weil sich die gravitation vervierfacht hat.

so jetzt geh ich in die heia!
bis später...


----------



## Question_mark (23 Februar 2008)

*???*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ist das universum "nur" ein global-db?



Sind wir als Individuum dann nur der Instanz-Db ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (23 Februar 2008)

kann man so sagen


----------



## Question_mark (23 Februar 2008)

*Cloud #9*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> kann man so sagen



Damit bin ich nicht zufrieden. Wenn schon, dann möchte ich der OB100 sein.
Habe ich dann wenigstens meinen eigenen Instanz-Db ? Und darf ich dann bestimmen, was die Engel auf Wolke #9 gerade auf der Harfe spielen ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MW (23 Februar 2008)

Boaaahh, nicht schlecht, diese Gedankengänge 



Markus schrieb:


> was ist dann das gehirn?
> nur eine atrappe? (sicher ist es dass bei vielen menschen...)
> nur ein stück simple dezentrale inteligenz vergleichbar mit einem mechanischen uhrwerk - lebewesen wie moos haben keines weil sie es nicht brauchen.


 
Das Gehirn wäre in dem Fall wohl ein (mehr oder weniger) interligenter Slave, der Vom Master (dem Speicher) alles gesagt bekommt was in seinem Umfeld gerade so alles abgeht.



Markus schrieb:


> ...war gestern mit den hunden mal wieder länger spazierengegangen und habe die zeit damit verbracht etwas über das universium und uns nachzudenken.


 
Sind die Hunde auch wieder zu hause angekommen, oder sind die bei den Gedanken verloren gegangen


----------



## andre (23 Februar 2008)

Hallo Markus,
sehr interessantes Thema!
Ich fand es schon immer schwierig, die Konsequenzen von Zeitreisen zu definieren aber das Thema ist wohl noch einen Zahn schärfer.



Markus schrieb:


> mein geist findet im speicher lediglich die informationen wie sich was anfühlt und gibt es entsprechend aus...
> was soll daran nicht "real" sein - wenn es so wäre


 
Würde das dann nicht bedeuten, das wir alle das gleiche Fühlen? Dann wären wir wohl kein Individium, sondern Teil eines Ganzen?

Gruß Andre


----------



## zotos (23 Februar 2008)

Also String Theorien mit 12 Dimensionen usw. das ist mir viel zu hoch. Was mich erstaunt ist das diese großen Physiker noch nicht wirklich hinter die Gravitation geblickt haben. Man weis ja wie sie wirkt und auch wie sie in Abhängigkeit zur Masse steht. Aber was sie nun genau ist und wie sie Funktioniert ist noch ein Rätsel.

Wenn wir schon mal beim Thema große Physik Theoretikern sind und Markus, Hawking, Einstein und maxi in einem Atemzug nennen kann. Will ich nochmal auf einen Fachartikel von unserem geschätzten Kollegen maxi (aka zoomi) verweisen: "was ist Gravitation?"

Ich bin so stolz auf die Kollegen hier im Forum. Auch wenn es mit widerstrebt zu glauben das, dass Universum auf die verkorkste und beschränkte Datenstruktur von Step7 setzt ;o)


----------



## Markus (23 Februar 2008)

andre schrieb:


> Würde das dann nicht bedeuten, das wir alle das gleiche Fühlen? Dann wären wir wohl kein Individium, sondern Teil eines Ganzen?


 
nö - natürlich wäre jeder geist ein individium.
gut die datenbasis ist die selbe, jeder geist greift erstmal auf die selben "bauminformationen" zu wenn wir davor stehen. aber jeder geist hat im vorfeld ja schon andere informationen gesammelt da jeder in einer anderen umwelt existiert.
diese "erfahrugnen" fliessen natürlich mit in die berechnung der informationen ein.
deutlicheres beispiel ist da vielleicht ein großer hund anstelle des baumes...





zotos schrieb:


> Also String Theorien mit 12 Dimensionen usw.


 
es sind derzeit 13 dimensionen die das stringmodel haben müsste



> das ist mir viel zu hoch.


 
das kommt davon wenn man ich das leben einfach macht und beckhoff nimmt!  



> Was mich erstaunt ist das diese großen Physiker noch nicht wirklich hinter die Gravitation geblickt haben.


 

gravitation ist keine kraft, sondern laut einstein nur eine eigenschaft des raumes - gekrümmter raum eben.
das ist logisch und nachvillziehbar.
hat aber mit dem thema nix zu tun, weil es im prinzip nur in die "formel" gehört die unserer "virtuelle" welt beschreibt.
in der wirklischen welt herrschen anderen gesezte die mit unseren "greifbaren" naturgesezten mit denen wir unsere angebliche materie beschreiben nun rein garnichts zu tun haben...



> Wenn wir schon mal beim Thema große Physik Theoretikern sind und Markus, Hawking, Einstein und maxi in einem Atemzug nennen kann.


 
tja, newton und galileo sind tod, einstein ist tod und ich bin auch schon am husten...




> Ich bin so stolz auf die Kollegen hier im Forum. Auch wenn es mit widerstrebt zu glauben das, dass Universum auf die verkorkste und beschränkte Datenstruktur von Step7 setzt ;o)


 

ich denke wir sind uns einig das ich damit nur versuche das ganze in etwas humor zu verpacken und in unserer greifbaren sprachen wiederzugeben. in einem küchenforum würde der autor das sicher anders beschreiben...


----------



## Approx (23 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ich denke wir sind uns einig das ich damit nur versuche das ganze in etwas humor zu verpacken und in unserer greifbaren sprachen wiederzugeben. in einem küchenforum würde der autor das sicher anders beschreiben...


Ist schon lustig, dieses nachdenken im überhöhten Bereich... Frag mal einen Zahnarzt, einen Mathematiker und einen Gärtner, was er über das Wort "Wurzel" weiss... So gesehen sind wir alle irgendwie geprägt von dem, was uns täglich beschäftigt. und sei es halt Simatic-Kram.

Zu dem Speicheradressieren beim Betrachten eines Baumes fällt mir auch ein philosophischer Satz ein: "Wenn in einem einsamen, menschenleeren Wald ein Ast von einem Baum herunterfällt - gibt es dann ein Geräusch?" Wir nehmen es an, aber wie kann man es beweisen, wenn doch niemand da ist der das Geräusch hört?

Und überhaupt: Unsere Welt wie wir sie kennen (scheinen) - wie sieht sie *WIRKLICH* aus? Unser Gehirn interpretiert die Welt durch die Sensorik (Augen, Ohren, Haut usw.) die es zur Verfügung hat. (Was das Sehen betrifft, so wissen wir das die reale Welt in wahrheit horizontal spiegelverkehrt ist, da fängts ja schon an). Sind unsere Sensoren fein genug? Wir wissen aus dem Tierreich, das dem nicht so ist. Ist rot auch wirklich rot? Was sagt eine Biene dazu? und so weiter und so weiter, hihi.

Gruß Approx


----------



## MSB (23 Februar 2008)

Ich habe mir das jetzt mal durchgelesen, stimme aber nicht so ganz mit der Theorie über den Geist überein.

Woher glaubst du zu wissen das der Geist nichts im Physikalischen Sinne greifbares ist.

Letzten Endes ist doch das was uns als Individuum ausmacht, das Gehirn, auch nur ein (kaum) genutzter biochemischer Speicher.
Und fast alles was Menschen tun/machen basiert lediglich auf Erfahrungen in/um mit der Umwelt / Menschen.

Und wenn ich jetzt wirklich mal voraussetze die Welt ist ein Quantenspeicher, auf den mein Geist zugreift,
warum muss ich dann überhaupt vor den Baum stehen, mein Geist müsste doch nur die richtigen Infos aus dem Global-DB laden,
und schön wüsste ich alles über den Baum was man nur irgendwie wissen kann.

Oder ist das Leben letzten Endes nur das erstellen eines "Datenbankindex",
bzw. das versehen der Datenbankeinträge mit "internen" Kommentaren.

Zum sterben, vielleicht ist das "weiße" Licht ja wirklich real, vielleicht ist das der verzweifelte Versuch des Gehirns die letzten Sekunden,
einfach erträglicher zu machen, und die Info "weißes" Licht steckt im Genom des Menschen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## gravieren (23 Februar 2008)

Hi




> Letzten Endes ist doch das was uns als Individuum ausmacht, das Gehirn, auch nur ein (kaum) genutzter biochemischer Speicher.
> Und fast alles was Menschen tun/machen basiert lediglich auf Erfahrungen in/um mit der Umwelt / Menschen.


Kann es sein, dass mann "das Gefühlte" nur Erinnerungen sind  ?

Meines Onkels Knie schmerzt regelmässig, obwohl sein ganzes Bein fehlt.


ODER verstehe ich was falsch.

P.S:  Irgenwie ist das zu "hoch" für mich.:sm6:


----------



## Markus (23 Februar 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Woher glaubst du zu wissen das der Geist nichts im Physikalischen Sinne greifbares ist.


 
ich weis garnichts, und das wort "glauben" verwende ich sehr ungern.
ich habe das einfach mal so in den raum eworfen, eigenlich wiederspricht das ganze auch meiner eigenen auffassung (einsteins weltbild).
aber ich finde es dennoch interessant mal in dieses richtugn zu denken/träumen...



> Letzten Endes ist doch das was uns als Individuum ausmacht, das Gehirn, auch nur ein (kaum) genutzter biochemischer Speicher.
> Und fast alles was Menschen tun/machen basiert lediglich auf Erfahrungen in/um mit der Umwelt / Menschen.


 
ob und was ein individuum ist ist eine gute frage.
habe mir in dem bezug ausser den im vorherigen beitrag erwänten "eigenen speicher" des geistes mit erfahrungen die mit in rechenergebnisse aus den daten im global-db einfliessen, noch keine weiteren gedanken dazu gemacht...




> Und wenn ich jetzt wirklich mal voraussetze die Welt ist ein Quantenspeicher, auf den mein Geist zugreift,
> warum muss ich dann überhaupt vor den Baum stehen, mein Geist müsste doch nur die richtigen Infos aus dem Global-DB laden,
> und schön wüsste ich alles über den Baum was man nur irgendwie wissen kann.


 
eben darauf will ich hinaus!
wenn es so wäre, und wir dieses system soweit verstanden hätten das wir von unserem materiellen greifbaren weltbild wegkommen, dann könnte wir es ganz anders nutzen und uns ganz anderes darin bewegen...
wobei es sicher auch große gefahren mit sich bringen würde wenn irgend so ein held meint er müsse den datenbereich manilulieren der für bestimmte kräfte zuständig ist...
wobei die frage dann wäre ob es dann noch gefählich wäre, selbst wenn die virtuelle welt dadurch zerstört - sagen wir besser - verändert wird, was macht es den geistern aus?


----------



## edison (23 Februar 2008)

Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen - oder sieht da noch wer Parallelen?


----------



## Zottel (24 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ...wenn von allen teilchen alle informationen vorhanden wären, könnte man auf basis dieser daten die zukunft berechnen.
> 
> 
> > Eine alte Idee von Laplace - der Laplace-Dämon
> ...


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (24 Februar 2008)

Oh Feuer.....

Bei diesen Gedankengängen kommt mir erst mal der Gedanke auf nen Schluck Bier und aus einem Schluck werden ein paar Gläser.
Wenn die Gläser leer sind, gibts nur noch 2 Möglichkeiten:

1.  Mein Horizont hat sich erweitert, ich verstehe alles und kann was Sinnvolles dazu beitragen 

oder

2. Totalreset 

...


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Februar 2008)

Hallo Markus,
interessant, mit welchen Dingen du dich noch so beschäftigst ...

Um nochmal auf die Zeit-Geschichte zurückzukommen :
Vergangenheit ist ja eigentlich eine nach-wie-vor präsente Angelegenheit, nur eben ein paar Jahre zurück. Ähnlich wie irgendein Gegenstand an dem du vorbeifähst ja nicht aufhört zu existieren, nur weil du ihn jetzt nicht mehr siehst. Demnach wären alle Geschehnisse der Vergangenheit nichts anderes als Seiten in einem Buch, die schon gelesen wurden und somit weitergeblättert sind - sie sind aber immer noch da, man müßte nur zurückblättern (können) - geschrieben sind sie aber schon. Das würde mit gleicher Logik dann auf zukünftige Geschehnisse zutreffen, denn für einem Beobachter aus der Zukunft (den es zweifellos schon gibt - nur eben nicht für uns greifbar) sind wir ja auch schon Vergangenheit. Demnach wäre weder die Vergangenheit noch die Zukunft veränderbar, weil sie schon feststehen ... Frustrierender Gesichtspunkt oder ?

Individuen ...
Wie viele Individuen gibt es wirklich ? Fangen wir mal mit der äußeren Erscheinung an :
Es gibt sehr viele Menschen, die anderen Menschen, die man kennt sehr ähnlich sehen - Zufall ? In den Medien wird uns das ja so ab und an präsentiert, aber auch im Urlaub habe ich das (auf kleinerem Level) schon oft bemerkt. Interessant hier ist : die Look-like's reden zum Teil auch wie die "Originale" und haben oft auch ähnliche Ansichten. Gibt es vielleicht nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von unterschiedlichen "Schablonen" ?
Das würde vielleicht auch gut in dein Speicher-Modell passen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## maxi (24 Februar 2008)

In der Quantenherorie gibt es an sich keien Zeitreise für denjenigen der sich in der Materie befindet.
Die Zeit ist der Faktor des Lebens, also der Materie.
Unser Universum ist demnach nicht ein hauffen von Mateire sonder nur ein Riss in der Zeit der Energie.

Die These das es ein zentrales Bewusstsein gibt, also eine zentralen Geist deren Teile als einzelne Formen am Leben teilnemen verfolgen ja die Budhisten und die Konfuzianer. Erst wenn das kleien Stück des Geistes im Einklang besteht kehrt es zum gesammten zurück.
wichtig ist hier auch die Anschauung das sich dies nicht auf den Menschen konzentriert. Seit über 3000 Jahren halten wir menschen uns, wegen unseren hohen angebohrenen Ego für die Überwesen der Erde oder des Universums.
Wir sind seit ca. 20.000 Jahren da in einen Millardenalten Universum und haben den festen Glauben das wir von Gott auserwählt, bzw. geschaffen wurden. Astronomisch gesehen sehr lachhaft, das sich die erste selbständige Lebensform in eine ganz ganz jungen Universum dazu auserkohren fühlt. Im gegenzug aber sehr Bestalische und Urzeitliche Chemen ständig weiter in sich aufweist.

Bei Roche habe ich bei der Genetik gelernt das wir Säugetiere, also auch Mensch den Vorteil haben alte DNA hinter uns zu lassen. nur das notwendige und wichtigste wird gespeichert (Der Mensch hat keine DNA für Schwimmheute oder Kiemen!). Nur andere alte Lebewesen speichern noch alles (Kraken zum Beispiel etc.)

Es wird noch lange dauern bis ein Lebewesen selber ein Bewustsein erreicht um wirklich die Zusammenhänge und Energien zu verstehen udn zu versuchen Sie zu lenken.

In diesen Zug möchte ich auch einmal erwähnen das das Universum sehr sehr jung ist und es gerade beginnt Leben zu entwickeln. In den nächsten paar hundert millionen Jahren wird sich an vielen Orten noch Leben entwickeln.


----------



## MSB (24 Februar 2008)

> Bei Roche habe ich bei der Genetik gelernt das wir Säugetiere, also auch Mensch den Vorteil haben alte DNA hinter uns zu lassen. nur das notwendige und wichtigste wird gespeichert (Der Mensch hat keine DNA für Schwimmheute oder Kiemen!). Nur andere alte Lebewesen speichern noch alles (Kraken zum Beispiel etc.)



Vielleicht stimmt das ja bei deinem konkreten Beispiel, aber momentaner Stand der Wissenschaft,
ist doch auch, das vieles vom Speicher Genom beim momentanen Evolutionsstand des Menschen
ungenutzt ist.

Wobei, das natürlich noch eine andere Frage aufwirft, du bezeichnest das Genom als Speicher,
während es in der Wissenschaft ja eher als CAD-Plan des Lebens gesehen wird.

Heißt das also dann es gibt auch sowas wie ein genetisches Gedächtnis, also Wissen das molekular von meinen Vorfahren in mir schlummert?
Oder um zu Markus zurückzukommen, der Datenbankindex meiner Vorfahren?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Februar 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Heißt das also dann es gibt auch sowas wie ein genetisches Gedächtnis, also Wissen das molekular von meinen Vorfahren in mir schlummert?


 
Im gewissen Sinne vielleicht ... aber das meisste müssen wir doch alles selbst erlernen :
"heisse Herdplatte" , "gelber Schnee ist Bah" , "hinfallen tut weh" usw.


----------



## maxi (24 Februar 2008)

natürlich sind gewissen Sachen eingespeichert.
Du bekommst eine genetische Konditunierung mit.
Das Babay weiss wo bei der Mama die Milch raus kommt oder zum Beispiel können Sie auch automatisch schwimmen.
Bestimmte Charackterzüge werden auch oft verrerrbt;
Leider aber auch Krankheiten.
Oftmals kann eine Sequenz aber Generationen überspringen.
Eine Optimierung würde leider eien sehr krasse Rassenauswahl zu folge haben (starke grosse Arier) 


Lustig finde ich das der Mensch zu 98% mit dem Goldhamster identisch ist . Manche Krebsheilmittel für uns Menschen stammen von den veränderten Stammzellen der Goldhamster.

zurück aber zu meiner Aussage.
Der Mensch hat eine verhältnissmässig kleinen DNA Code und wir benutzen sehr viel davon.


----------



## Zottel (24 Februar 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... aber das meisste müssen wir doch alles selbst erlernen :
> "heisse Herdplatte" , "gelber Schnee ist Bah" , "hinfallen tut weh" usw.


Dem widerspricht Richard Dawkins, Zoologe und Atheist. In seinem Buch "der Gotteswahn" wirft er die Frage auf, wie der Mensch in seiner biologischen Entwicklung dazu kam, einen Hang zur Religion zu entwickeln. Schließlich kosten Rituale usw. erstmal Ressourcen...
Seine Vermutung: Der Mensch hat eine genetische Veranlagung oder Programmierung, an Authoritäten zu glauben und deren Wissen zu übernehmen. Durch diese müsse ein Kind * eben nicht *all diese Dinge selbst erfahren, was die Überlebenschancen steigere. 
Diese Veranlagung bringe dann die Religion als "unerwünschten Nebeneffekt" hervor. Solche "Nebeneffekte" gibt es auch sonst in der Biologie: Eine Motte orientiert sich am Licht. Normalerweise eine nützliche Sache für sie. Aber in Anwesenheit einer Kerze fliegt sie mit dieser Programmierung in die Flamme...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Februar 2008)

Zottel schrieb:


> Dem widerspricht Richard Dawkins, Zoologe und Atheist. In seinem Buch "der Gotteswahn" wirft er die Frage auf, wie der Mensch in seiner biologischen Entwicklung dazu kam, einen Hang zur Religion zu entwickeln. Schließlich kosten Rituale usw. erstmal Ressourcen...
> Seine Vermutung: Der Mensch hat eine genetische Veranlagung oder Programmierung, an Authoritäten zu glauben und deren Wissen zu übernehmen. Durch diese müsse ein Kind *eben nicht *all diese Dinge selbst erfahren, was die Überlebenschancen steigere.
> Diese Veranlagung bringe dann die Religion als "unerwünschten Nebeneffekt" hervor. Solche "Nebeneffekte" gibt es auch sonst in der Biologie: Eine Motte orientiert sich am Licht. Normalerweise eine nützliche Sache für sie. Aber in Anwesenheit einer Kerze fliegt sie mit dieser Programmierung in die Flamme...


 
Zu der Zeit als die Religionen entstanden gab es aber keine Herdplatten, keine Kerzen und gelben Schnee kannten (wie heute) die meisten nicht...... Unserer Grundwissen (quasi das BIOS) ist aber halt noch aus dieser Zeit.


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Februar 2008)

... also ich denke, das Religionen von Anfang an nur dazu gedacht waren Macht auszuüben. Dazu konnte man natürlich prima das im Moment nicht Erklärbare heranziehen. Darauf basieren quasi alle Religionen. Es hat in der Geschichte auch lange Zeiten gegeben, in denen ein Herrscher seine Macht nur mit der jeweiligen Kirche hinter sich ausüben konnte.



> Zu der Zeit als die Religionen entstanden gab es aber keine Herdplatten, keine Kerzen und gelben Schnee kannten (wie heute) die meisten nicht...... Unserer Grundwissen (quasi das BIOS) ist aber halt noch aus dieser Zeit.


 
Vielleicht gab es vor 10.000 Jahren (?) noch keine Herdplatten, aber Hitze gab es schon ...
Was steckt also wirklich in unserem BIOS ?
Von den aufgezählten Beispielen läßt sich das meisste widerlegen :

- Babys schwimmen wegen ihres spez. Gewichtes - nicht weil es vererbt ist.
- die Persönlichkeit eines Menschen wird im hohen Masse durch sein Umfeld geprägt.
- Krankheiten, die vererbt werden sind nicht korrigierte genetische Fehler.
- Menschen wollen am Liebsten geführt werden, weil das der einfachste Weg ist.

Aber ...

Warum haben die meißten Indianer keine Höhenangst ?

In der Tierwelt wird deshalb "Wissen" vererbt, weil die jeweiligen Lebewesen sonst erst gar keine Chance hätten ...
Dazu kann ich jetzt jedoch keinen Wissenschaftler zitieren ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Februar 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Vielleicht gab es vor 10.000 Jahren (?) noch keine Herdplatten, aber Hitze gab es schon ...
> ...


 
Ich glaube!!! irgendwo mal gehört zu haben das den Indianern ein paar Gene fehlen und sie deswegen a) keine Höhenangst haben und b) nicht saufen können.... das wiederrum haben sie mit den Japanern gemeinsam.... und auch viele Tiere lernen lebensnotweniges von ihren Eltern. Viele Säugetiere sind ohne Eltern nicht überlebensfähig.

Wie auch immer.... über solche Themen kann man seitenweise schreiben ohne zu einem wirklichen Ergebnis zu kommen... dann doch lieber " Warum wird das BIT x.y nicht gesetzt ? " oder?


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Februar 2008)

... nicht ganz einverstanden.
Die Bit x.y Geschichte haben wir doch ganz gut im Griff ...
Warum nicht zur Abwechselung mal etwas Esoterik ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Februar 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... nicht ganz einverstanden.
> Die Bit x.y Geschichte haben wir doch ganz gut im Griff ...
> Warum nicht zur Abwechselung mal etwas Esoterik ?


 
Ich finde Esoterik ist was für Frauen mit Doppelnamen und selbst gestricketen Wollpullovern    ..... aber was solls.. so als Abwechslung gar nicht mal so schlecht. Hauptsache Markus macht jetzt nicht jeden Tag lange Spaziergänge und widmet sich wieder den realen Problemen seiner Welt


----------



## Markus (24 Februar 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hauptsache Markus macht jetzt nicht jeden Tag lange Spaziergänge und widmet sich wieder den realen Problemen seiner Welt


 
naja die beiden affen die wir hier als hunde halten sind da anderer meinung...


----------



## maxi (24 Februar 2008)

Zurück zum Thema 

Also um eine Manipualtion der Quanten vor zu nehmen müsste man dieser verketten, also ein zweites Ich muss hergestellt werden.
Während das eine Ich ruht muss das andere Leben und erfahren.
Manipulrt man das erste Ich würde A: die Information des 2. in ihn übergehen. oder B: Das 2. Ich wieder junge sein oder C:Beide weiter veknüpft bleiben. 
Je nachdem was für ein Ergebiss der Vorstellung des Manipualtors entspricht.
Bei der Manipulation stirbt jedoch die reele Zukunft und wandelt sich in eien Fiktive. Der junge und der alte Ich haben beide eien realität, jedoch dann nicht die gleiche. Der alte kann in sein Bewusstsein zurück, der junge muss jedoch die Zeit mit den erhaltenen Informationen nun selbst erleben.
Seien Zukunft wird also anders aussehen als die des alten Ichs zum Zeitpunkt der Manipulation ausser der junge ich verändert nichts an der Zuckunft des alten Ichs. Sobald nach eine Manipulation das gefüge verändert wird sind weitere Manipualtionen nicht mehr möglich 

Alles kapiert?
smiles


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Februar 2008)

@Maxi:
Hört sich an, als wolltest du in SCL eine AT-Sicht erzeugen mit einer nicht so ganz passenden Zuweisung ...


----------



## maxi (25 Februar 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Maxi:
> Hört sich an, als wolltest du in SCL eine AT-Sicht erzeugen mit einer nicht so ganz passenden Zuweisung ...


 

Ne du musst dir jetzt einen Logik Plan entwerfen.
Solch einer wie du ihn auch aus dem PM Herften kennst.
Falls du es löst weisst du das Geheimniss der Zeitreisen


----------



## nade (1 März 2008)

Boah ne Zeit nicht da, und schon wird da theoretisch theoretistiert....
 Also so gesehen sind die "Deppen/Verrückten/in der Klapse sitzenden" in KOP programiert worden. *ggg*
Die Matrix wurde wohl auf Microsoftbasis programiert, bei so vielen fehlern..... Und wenn Sachen schwer zu begreifen sind, wurde Siemens genommen. Muß es was einfaches sein, oder tuts auch Siemens.
Für die Unterbelichteten wurde dann VPS gewählt. weil Schütze da noch schnell genug sind.
Für die Einfachgestrickten wurden die Softspsé verteilt und die Politiker wurden in AWL reden gelernt. Viel sagen für einfache Handlung. Und Menschen die in Bilder reden bekamen FUP als Sprache implementiert.
Das mit dem Zentralspeicher würde dann aber auch die Dejavue-Erfahrungen erklären. Zu früh in einer StandBy Phase wird auf späetere Ereignisse zugegriffen, was im Themporären Speicher dann hängen bleibt und als schonmal erlebt registriert wird...


----------

